# No/low engine oil pressure



## niss240ser (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi guys, i am new here. i have a 94 altima gxe. my problem is that i installed new tensioners, chains, and guides on it, and now it has no oil pressure. it is really loud on the top end like a valve clearance problem. i took everything back apart and seemed fine. i bought a new oil pump from Nissan, and istalled it. started the car and it was still noisy, but it 45 psi. took it for a drive and the oil light came back on after about 5 miles. put a manual gauge, oil pressure was at 0-5 psi. Am i overlooking somethin or what?


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

assuming you have oil in it, and the new pump is good, youre having a bearing clearance issue somewhere. what makes pressure in an oil system is flow, which is "metered" by bearing clearance and oil passages creating pressure. If you have a bad bearing somewhere, that could create this pressure loss. any knocking sounds coming from down low in the block? mileage? why was the pump replaced? was it bad?
was there oil around the cams when you had the valve cover off?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Take a look at the steel lower oil pan check for any dents or impacts. Also check the pick up for clearance. If the pan is questionable remove it to starighten it and inspect the pickup tube and the screen. Start there but I recommend not running it until you have the issue resolved.

Troy


----------

